# Arrows



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Just looking for all of your opinions on how these arrows look. Thanks


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I think they look BAD ASSS!!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

They look great....Derek....good work...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! It is my first try at dipping and cresting with paint. I was pleased with the results, but want to see what other folks thought about them. I am just a little biased..... I know they are just a little too traditional for most folks. I guess I'll have to try doing some with blazer vanes.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Those are just WAY to purty to go messin up by shootin them through some nasty ol deer or hog. 

Seriously, very nice. I hardly have the patience to put on vanes using a Arizona EZ fletch, no way I could sit through that. LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looks great Derek; does all that add much weight to the arrow?

TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Looks great Derek; does all that add much weight to the arrow?
> 
> TH


It adds about twice to three times what a wrap would add depending on how much paint is used. Doesn't make a lot of difference when you are shooting traditional and using heavy heads. It might cause some retuning for a compound with lighter heads.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Those are sweet.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well if you'll make some with pink accents for a compound bow I betcha old Bucksnort will buy them.



TH


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Well if you'll make some with pink accents for a compound bow I betcha old Bucksnort will buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


Funny you say that because I'm actually building some pink arrows.......


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I like them a lot! You want to make me some for one of my bows?

My Sarrels is 64 lbs, my Widow is 69 lbs...which are the two bows I am shooting currently.

My colors are orange/white/black...tiger colors.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Those look awesome!


----------

